# suche Graphiker für ein Pokemon-Spiel



## lord239123 (8. Feb 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

wie ihr vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt, bin ich momentan dabei, ein kleines Pokemon-Spiel zu programmieren.
Das Lauf- und Kollisionssystem funktioniert auch schon ganz gut, allerdings bin ich kein guter Graphiker(im Anhang ist meine erste Map zu sehen, wobei die Graphiken nicht alle von  mir stammen), weshalb ich noch auf der Suche nach einem bin.

Wenn einer von euch Lust und Spaß daran haben sollte, Graphiken für so ein Spiel zu entwickeln, könnt ihr mich einfach anschreiben.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Thunderstorm (10. Feb 2014)

Hi,

ich bin kein Grafiker, das mal vorweg 
Also ich denke, dass du hier eher weniger Grafiker finden wirst. Das hier ist eine Java Forum und keine Grafikerplattform. Suche lieber dort. Villeicht findest du ja dort jemanden, allerdings ist es so, dass die meisten Grafiker das nicht umsonst tun, da das recht mühselige Arbeit ist gelungene Tilesets zu erstellen.

Aber lass dich nicht entmutigen :toll:

Hoffe, dass wir bald Ergebnisse sehen :applaus:

lg Thunder


----------



## lord239123 (10. Feb 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich werde es dann mal auf einer Graphikerseite versuchen.
Es wäre aber trotzdem gut, wenn sich hier jemand dazu bereit erklärt.

MfG, lord239123


----------



## Ruzmanz (10. Feb 2014)

Warum nutzt du nicht einfach vorhandene Ressourcen? Wenn du "Pokemon TileSet" in Google eingibst, findest du genügend Grafiken.


----------



## lord239123 (10. Feb 2014)

Das habe ich auch erst versucht, allerdings gibt es dabei das Problem, dass die unterschiedlichen Tilesets oft nicht zueinander passen und nicht in der richtigen Größe sind.
Deshalb nehme ich erstmal nur die Bilder der Pokemon und Trainer.


----------



## Thunderstorm (11. Feb 2014)

Soweit ich weis, sind die meisten Pokemontilesets ind 16x16 tiles unterteilt. Bitte schlagt mich wenn ich Mist erzähle :toll:

Daher würde ich erstmal raten 16x16 tiles für die Maps zu verwenden. Das kann später wenn du mehrere Layers verwendest zu Performanceproblem führen, aber du kannst dann zumindest jetzt für den Anfang die Tiles von google verwenden. 

lg


----------



## lord239123 (11. Feb 2014)

Danke, 
das werde ich dann wohl erstmal zumindest bei den Pokemon selbst(Ich bin gerade beim Kampfsystem) und bei den Innenräumen der Häuser machen.

MfG 
lord239123


----------

